

Edward Snowden's fear of flying is justified - joshuaellinger
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jul/23/snowden-asylum-america-international-law

======
malandrew
There is a solution:

Put him on a plane. Have couple dozen American citizens and citizens from
several other countries that are allies also fly on the same plane with
Snowden. Make sure that it is very clear via the flight manifest that the
plane is carrying dozens of American citizens besides Snowden and citizens
from other countries. Fly the plane to the destination. If the US tries to
force it to land, they can simply refuse to comply because there is no way
that those leading this witch hunt would go as far as to risk causing a major
international incident by shooting down the plane, causing a mid-air collision
or causing some other air disaster.

